# Autonomie veille iPad mini



## Since (30 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai une petite question concernant l'autonomie de l'iPad mini en veille, est-ce normal de perdre 1% de batterie par jour (plus ou moins 24h) quand l'iPad est en total veille c'est à dire wifi et bluetooth coupé ? Et aucune application en fond de tâche ?

Question qui peut paraître bète, mais c'est jute pour m'en assurer.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## i am clara (30 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

Bien sur que cest normal et cest même peu de perte à coté des 300H d'autonomie en veille annoncées par Apple ! 

300h/24h=12 jours en veille

Donc si tu perds 1 à 2 % en veille par jour c'est peu !

Rassure toi tout vas bien et le pauvre, ne le laisse pas en veille, il pourrait t'en vouloir par la suite :rateau:

Bonne soirée et penses à passer le sujet en résolu !


----------



## MiWii (30 Novembre 2012)

J'ai envie de te dire oui ! 

Quand l'iPad est en veille il n'est pas totalement eteind. Meme eteind la batterie finira par se vider, donc en veille c'est normal que le % de la batterie diminue.


----------

